# اخبار و اعلانات > بک لینک (Back Links) >  دانلود رايگان کتاب علوم غريبه ادیان خداباور بین نماز که با عناصر شخصی

## manshahr

دانلود رايگان کتاب علوم غريبه ادیان خداباور بین نماز که با عناصر شخصی و ارتباطی مشخص می شود و سایر اعمال مذهبی مانند مراقبه ، طلسم یا جادو تمایز قائل می شوند. در بودیسم و هندوئیسم ، مراقبه با دعا مطابقت دارد .دانلود رايگان کتاب علوم غريبه دعا در آیین کنفوسیوس و تائوئیسم نقش ثانویه ایفا می کند و عمل دعا هنوز در بسیاری از ادیان طبیعی مورد بررسی قرار
بسیاری از متفکران و متکلمان دینی به دنبال حل این تناقض بوده اند که چگونه می توان اراده تغییر ناپذیر خداوند را از دانلود رايگان کتاب علوم غريبه طریق دعای انسانی تغییر داد. با این حال، آنها اتفاق نظر دارند که تغییر اراده خداوند به خیر امکان پذیر نیست ، بلکه هدف از دعا تقویت اراده انسان، تشویق روح و در نتیجه تطبیق با این خواست خداوند در تغییر برای بهتر شدن است. به عقیده برخی، دعا می تواند منابع جدیدی از دانش را بگشاید و به فرد کمک کند تا برای تحقق خواسته ها و عقاید خود تلاش کند.
می توان در عبادت ، همراه با دیگران، یا به تنهایی دعا کرد.دانلود رايگان کتاب علوم غريبه این مراسم خود می تواند یک دعا باشد، مانند مراسم شبات یهودیان در کنیسه ، جشن مسیحی عشای ربانی یا مراسم عبادت ساعت ها، یا نماز جمعه مسلمانان . بسیاری از ادیان برای نماز زمان مشخصی دارند.
دعا را می توان خواند، با صدای بلند گفت، یا با روح صورت بندی کرد. در ادیان مختلف، نماز با حرکات و حالت‌های مختلفی همراه است که در طی آن می‌توان بایستد، زانو زد، به زمین افتاد، خم شد یا سر را بالا آورد ، دست‌ها را جابجا کرد یا باز کرد . این نگرش معمولاً توسط مؤمنان بر اساس سنت،دانلود رايگان کتاب علوم غريبه به تنهایی و آزادانه انتخاب می شود. از نمادها یا اشیاء دیگر نیز برای دعا استفاده می شود .
دعاهای عبادی با نظم ثابت، دعاهایی به شکل دیالوگ (مثلاً لیتانی )، دعاهایی که از قبل تنظیم شده یا خود به خود تنظیم شده اند وجود دارد.
ادیان شرک آلود تاریخی
در ادیان یونانی و رومی، نماز تشریفاتی بسیار رسمی و تشریفاتی بود. اگر کشیش در نماز اشتباه می کرد، لازم بود این دعا را تکرار کند. به عنوان مثال، این فرمالیسم منجر به این شد که کپی‌نویس متن را به زبانی که دیگر نمی‌دانست کاملاً درک نکند.دانلود رايگان کتاب علوم غريبه دعاهای اتروسکی مدتها پس از تبدیل شدن اتروسکی به زبان مرده توسط رومیان مورد استفاده قرار گرفت.دانلود رايگان کتاب علوم غريبه دعاها و قربانی های رومی اغلب به عنوان معامله قانونی بین خدا و کسی که او را می پرستید تصور می شد. معمولی برای او عبارت do ut des بود، "به تو می دهم تا به من بدهی."
برای اطلاعات بیشتر، نماز یهودی را ببینید .
در یهودیت ، دعا ( عبری תפלה tfila ) یکی از مهمترین مناسک است. یک یهودی ارتدکس سه بار در روز دعا می کند: صبح ( شاخاریت )، بعد از ظهر ( مینچا ) و عصر ( معاریو ). در هنگام نماز، مردان سر خود را با کیپ می پوشانند و در روزهای هفته از طلیت (روسری نماز) و تیفلین (بند نماز) استفاده می کنند.
دعاها معمولاً بر اساس کتاب دعایی به نام سیدور به زبان عبری خوانده می شوند . متن برخی از دعاها برای روزهای هفته، روزه، شنبه ها و تعطیلات متفاوت است . مهمترین دعاها برای مثال شامل شما اسرائیل («بشنو، اسرائیل») یا آمیدا (هجده نعمت) است. تلاوت مزامیر و قرائت تشریفاتی تورات نیز بخشی منظم از مناجات است.
برای اطلاعات بیشتر، به برکت (یهودیت) مراجعه کنید.
برکت (به عبری ברכה، bracha ؛ pl. ברכות، brachot ) در یهودیت دعایی است که در مکان خاصی از مراسم، عبادت یا فعالیت های دیگر خوانده می شود. هدف از برکت بیان شناخت حاکمیت خداوند و خداوند به عنوان منبع همه حوادث است. [1] آنها معمولاً با کلمات "باروچ عطا آدوناج، الوجنو، ملخ ها اولام،... " شروع می شوند.
خانه سبت که نشانه عهد خدا با قوم برگزیده است، شامل برکت نور دو شمع توسط مادر و یک بچه بر شراب توسط پدر است.
مسیحیت
زن نمازگزار
از همان ابتدا، دعا یکی از مهمترین اشکال بیان ایمان مسیحی بوده و هست . قبلاً در عهد جدید اشکال مختلفی از دعا را می‌یابیم: مزمور ، دعا، شکر، شفاعت ، دعا. پرکاربردترین دعاهای مسیحی ریشه در نوشته های عهد جدید دارند - مانند دعای خداوند یا Magnificat . سرود مکاشفه به ویژه حاوی مکاشفه یوحنا است. نماز تا به امروز در تمام فرقه های مسیحی جایگاهی مرکزی دارد و به عنوان گفتگوی بین انسان و خدا تلقی می شود.

همه فرقه های مسیحی عبارتند از دعای مشترک خداوند، مزامیر،دانلود رايگان کتاب علوم غريبه دعایی که به زبان خود شخص تنظیم شده است، و سرودها . کلیسای ارتدکس ، کلیسای کاتولیک و کلیسای انگلیکن دارای سنت بسیار غنی از دعاهای مذهبی و شخصی هستند، بدون اینکه به قول خودشان از نماز تسلیم شوند، که مشخصه دینداری و کلیساهای پنطیکاستی است 
مسیحیان در دعا مستقیماً به خدا روی می آورند و معتقدند که خدا دعاهای آنها را می شنود. در همان زمان، دعا به هر یک از افراد تثلیث مقدس - پدر ، پسر یا روح القدس هدایت می شود.

در عین حال، مسیحیان معتقدند که خداوند می تواند از طریق دعا از طریق روح القدس با ایمانداران صحبت کند. این می تواند نبوت ، روشنگری یا الهام شخصی باشد که توسط آیه خاصی از کتاب مقدس مورد توجه قرار گرفته است ، انگیزه ای برای عمل در یک موقعیت روزمره خاص. تقریباً همه ادیان، ضمن اذعان به امکان ارتباط بین خدا و انسان، قوانین خاصی برای قضاوت در مورد چنین پیشگویی ها یا وحیانی دارند.

انواع دعا
تقسیم به انواع دعاها کاملاً صحیح نیست، زیرا خود کتاب مقدس دعاهای مقدس را اینگونه تقسیم نمی کند، بلکه نمونه های متعددی از جمله مزامیر، سرودهای عهد عتیق و عهد جدید، دعاهای خداوند عیسی مسیح را در بر می گیرد. ; یکی از آنها دعای معروف خداوند - پدر، دعاهای پولس رسول و غیره است. به طور کلی می توان گفت که دعاها را می توان تشخیص داد:

مشترک یا خصوصی (شخصی، خصوصی)
بر حسب محتوا: شکر، دعا، استغفار، عبادت یا ستایش، مدح - اظهار سپاس، ندای یاری، مرثیه سرایی
با توجه به استفاده - نیایشی که توسط سنت های کلیسای فردی ایجاد شده است، دعاهای شخصی، نوشتاری، تلفظ شده، آتش سوزی
دعا به خواست خدا (دعای قلبی)
دعاهای روح و مناجات با صدای بلند (بخوانید، بخوانید)
در همه کلیساها، مسیحیان گرد هم می آیند تا با هم دعا کنند - چه در مراسم عبادت یا سایر مراسم و گردهمایی ها، در ساعات نماز، برای ناظران نماز. در کلیسای کاتولیک به دعای مشترک عبادت، پرستش گفته می شود . دعای مشترک در خانواده های مسیحی زنده انجام می شود. مثلاً قبل از غذا با بچه ها نماز بخوانند. دعاها همچنین شامل سرودهای دعا و مزامیر هستند که به موسیقی تنظیم می شوند. دعای خصوصی به شکل دعای محکم فرموله شده، لحظات آرام روزانه، مراقبه ، تفکر یا دعای درونی (یا دعای قلبی) به خود می گیرد.
نگرش به نماز
در یک توده عمومی، نگرش های دعا مشخص می شود. نگرش هر مسیحی به عنوان ابراز احترام و ارادت به خدا چیست؟ کلیساهای فردی آداب و رسوم خاصی دارند - مانند مصلوب شدن قبل از نماز، لحظات سکوت، شورش یا زانو زدن. هیچ نگرش نماز تجویزی وجود ندارد - آنها فقط ثابت شده و توصیه می شوند. نمونه هایی در کتاب مقدس عبارتند از: ایستادن، کف دست های برافراشته، راه رفتن، زانو زدن، رو به پایین، رو به رو دراز کشیدن، نشستن، دست های به هم چسبیده. نگرش نماز مبتنی بر شناخت شخصی از جایگاه انسان در پیشگاه خداوند، موقعیت و مکان کنونی و نیز ناشی از نوع دعا است.
نقل قول برای دعا
«دهان بیهوده دعا می کند که دل گنگ است». St. یان زلاتوستی
اسلام
نمازهای اساسی در اسلام ، نماز سالاد یا سلامی است که هر مسلمان موظف است پنج بار در روز آن را بجا آورد. برای مسلمانان سنی سالاد یکی از ارکان پنج گانه اسلام و برای مسلمانان شیعه یکی از ده فروع دین است .
اسلام همچنین دعاها یا دعاهای مجانی را می‌داند که یک مسلمان می‌تواند در زمان‌های مختلف (مثلاً بعد از نماز ، قبل از غذا) و در مناسبت‌های مختلف (مثلاً برای والدین) بخواند. مسلمان هم می تواند برای هر حاجتی به قول خودش دعا کند.
هندوئیسم
در دوره اولیه هندوئیسم ، در زمان وداها (1200 قبل از میلاد)، سرودها به خدایان فردی تبدیل می شود که با حوزه های مختلف زندگی مرتبط هستند. خواندن مانترا از ابتدا وسیله مهم زندگی مذهبی بود. مانتراها اغلب در خدمت احترام به خدا هستند، آنها معمولا خوانده می شوند.

در آیین هندو، دعا به مراقبه و غوطه وری بسیار نزدیک است. هیچ قانون کلی برای نماز وجود ندارد، در اینجا هندوها از سنت های مختلف خانوادگی پیروی می کنند.

بودیسم
بودایی ها معمولاً عبادت را رد می کنند و به ویژه بر مراقبه تأکید می کنند. اگرچه ممکن است خدا یا خدایان شناخته شوند، گوتاما بودا ادعا می کند که بشریت توانایی رهایی را دارد و باید این کار را بدون کمک خارجی انجام دهد. بنابراین نماز به اندازه سایر ادیان نقش مهمی ندارد.

اثربخشی دعا
ثانیاً، به عنوان مثال، نماز در ایالات متحده به طور گسترده ای با هدف بهبود سلامت یک فرد است. بنابراین صحبت از استفاده از دعا به عنوان "داروی جایگزین" یا اصطلاح "درمان از راه دور" استفاده می شود.

دعا برای بهبودی
بزرگترین آزمایش در نوع خود در آوریل 2006 در ایالات متحده انجام شد . این توسط بنیاد تمپلتون حمایت مالی شد و تقریباً 1800 بیمار و شش مرکز درمانی را شامل شد. این آزمایش که توسط دکتر هربرت بنسون از دانشکده پزشکی هاروارد و سایر محققان هدایت شد، با هدف ارزیابی تأثیر آن بر بیماران تحت عمل جراحی قلب (عمل جراحی بای پس) در صورتی که شخص دیگری برای آنها دعا کند، انجام شد. این آزمایش به طور خاص مربوط به دین مسیحیت بود و صدها داوطلب در میان نمازها ثبت نام کردند. بیماران در این آزمایش به سه گروه حدود ششصد نفری تقسیم شدند. به بیماران گروه اول قول داده شد که یک نفر برای آنها دعا کند. به بیماران گروه دوم و سوم گفته شد که ممکن است مسئولیت آنها را بر عهده بگیرند یا نداشته باشندیک نفر دعا کرد و داوطلبان در واقع برای بیماران گروه دوم و نه برای بیماران گروه سوم دعا کردند. داوطلبان دعای بیمار روز قبل از عمل، نام و حروف اول بیمار را در محل تکلیف بیمار داده بودند. آنها برای "جراحی موفق با بهبودی سریع و سالم و بدون عارضه" دعا کردند. وضعیت بیماران برای آزمایش به مدت 30 روز پس از عمل تحت نظر بود.

برای آن دسته از بیمارانی که به آنها گفته شد کسی برای آنها دعا خواهد کرد. 59 درصد از عوارض سلامتی رخ داده است و 52 درصد از کسانی که وعده دعا برای بهبودی سریع و موفقیت آمیزشان داده نشده است. نتیجه این مطالعه این بود که «دعای مردم برای (موفقیت‌آمیز) جراحی قلب تأثیری در بهبودی آنها نداشت».



در مورد واکنش‌ها به این آزمایش، منتقدان خود این روش طبق مقاله‌ای در msnbc.com گفتند که «پاسخ خداوند به دعاها را نمی‌توان با مطالعه علمی بررسی کرد». خود محققین به صراحت اشاره کردند که "این کار نمی تواند تعیین کند که آیا خدا وجود دارد یا دعاهای دیگران را می شنود - این مطالعه فقط می تواند به تأثیر دعای ارائه شده به عنوان بخشی از این تحقیق نگاه کند." [2]

دعا برای بارداری
آزمایش دیگری [3] در مورد اثربخشی دعاهای شفاعت مسیحی به تأثیر دعا بر لقاح مصنوعی موفق زنان می پردازد. 219 زن کره جنوبی برای این آزمایش حضور داشتند که در مدت 4 ماه تحت آزمایش های لقاح مصنوعی (IVF) قرار گرفتند. نه خود زنان و نه پزشک معالج آنها از این آزمایش مطلع نشدند. با انتخاب تصادفی، زنان به دو گروه آزمایش و کنترل تقسیم شدند و از نظر پزشکی، روشی که زنان هر دو گروه انجام دادند، تفاوتی نداشت.

عکس‌ها و داستان‌های کوتاه زندگی زنان گروه آزمایشی به چندین مرکز مذهبی مسیحی در کانادا، ایالات متحده و استرالیا ارسال شد و از اعضای کلیسا خواسته شد تا برای موفقیت در لقاح مصنوعی زنان منتخب برای مدتی دعا کنند. با توجه به تقسیم تصادفی زنان به هر دو گروه، تفاوت‌های یافت شده در احتمال موفقیت IVF (اگر از نظر آماری معنی‌دار باشد) را فقط می‌توان به انگیزه آزمایشی، در این مورد دعای شفاعت نسبت داد. زنان گروه کنترل در 26 درصد موارد باردار شدند، زنان در گروه آزمایش در 50 درصد موارد، تفاوتی که از نظر آماری در تمام سطوح رایج معنی‌داری به شدت معنی‌دار است (0013/0=p). نتایج آزمایش اولیه در نظر گرفته می شود. [4]

بعداً مشخص شد که یکی از آزمایش‌ها (اکتبر 2001) [3] شامل زنان نابارور بود و این مطالعه کاملاً جعل شد. [5]

دعا به جای دارو یا درمان
در 38 ایالت ایالات متحده آمریکا و دی سی [6] ، قانون «شفای مبتنی بر ایمان» یعنی دعا بدون دارو یا درمان را در روابط بین والدین و فرزندانشان مقرر می دارد. قوانین محلی به والدین اجازه می دهد که اگر به جای آنها برای فرزندانشان دعا می کنند، از آنها مراقبت یا رفتار نکنند، و برای مثال در آیداهو، اگر فرزندانشان بمیرند، والدین را از جنایات قتل و قتل عمد یا غیرعمد تبرئه می کنند. [7] [8] «شفا» با دعا به یکی از آزادی های دینی تعبیر می شود.

----------

